# is Pentosan available in the UK?



## RSH (15 June 2015)

Does anyone know whether it's possible to buy Pentosan in the UK? I used to use it when I lived in the USA and my horse really benefited from it but I can't find anywhere that sells it.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (16 June 2015)

I think you'll find it is available, but in the UK it is a vet only (prescription only) product.


----------



## Shay (16 June 2015)

It is marketed as Cartrophen and Cartrophen forte.  You can buy it online but it is a prescription only product and must only be administered by a vet.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (16 June 2015)

Pentosan (Ceva) and Cartrophen (Arthropharm) are the same active ingredient but not the same product. 2 different manufacturers.


----------



## RSH (24 June 2015)

I still can't find anywhere that sells either Pentosan or Cartrophen Forte in the UK. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I know that Cartropen is available but that's only 100mg/mL of PPS compared to 250mg/mL of PPS. For those that give Cartrophen do you just give a larger amount?


----------



## Darrenarnold (27 August 2015)

Lambourne Equine Vets and Tomlinson Vets  both supply Pentosan Gold you can find both on Google.Alternatively go to Giddyup Performance Products website ,it is Australian based but they can organise supply to your own vet. It's cheaper ,has extra Pentosan polysulphate compared to Cartrophen and also has Glucosamine in it. It's excellent stuff.


----------



## wkiwi (27 August 2015)

Pentosan is used less in UK than overseas, and I believe this is due to the side-effects and the better and safer results from newer drugs. As you will need a prescription from vet, perhaps discuss different options?


----------



## Darrenarnold (27 August 2015)

Pentosan Gold is registered and has undergone stringent testing.The side effects are the same as any other injectable PSGAG and As for "newer" combinations or PSGAGs there is no literature showing a greater effect than Pentosan Gold + Halo.


----------



## wkiwi (27 August 2015)

Darrenarnold said:



			Pentosan Gold is registered and has undergone stringent testing.The side effects are the same as any other injectable PSGAG and As for "newer" combinations or PSGAGs there is no literature showing a greater effect than Pentosan Gold + Halo.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't referring to injectable PSGAG's, but other treatments that might be of use instead (depending on diagnosis). For example,  some horses are now treated with IRAP therapy or Tildren or both where pentosan may have been used in the past. Of course, these have side effects too so it would be a case of balancing the most effective treatment for the specific condition diagnosed. 
I actually know a number of people that have used pentosan with excellent results and no side effects (including a horse that was going to be euth'd and ended up eventing again) and would use it on my own horse depending on circumstances. But I would also consider IRAP and other treatments too depending on what the diagnosis was and what the prognosis was for them being more effective for that particular condition. And i have had more than one UK vet tell me that (at least for some conditions) they prefer PRP or other treatments.
This was the angle i was coming from, not that pentosan itself wasn't effective.


----------

